# Honest Advice On Chances



## baadshah (Mar 2, 2014)

I have been trying to figure out my current standing when considering applying to medical schools around the States. I would really appreciate if i could get some answers to my current dilemma.
First, I am a Canadian citizen attending Canadian school aiming for a medical school in states. 
Next, I have had two horrible years, when I attended University of Alberta. The first year of sciences forced me enrol in a "Fresh Start" program, which is essentially an open studies course that is NOT part of sciences. It is a program that tries to instil good study habits into students and help them achieve success in the following years. However, my performance was inadequate due to external factors and decided to leave the city and attend a different university. My cumulative GPA for the 2 years was 1.8. In addition, my GPA for one year that was the year in Faculty of Science was 1.53. 
Lastly, I am now attending University of Saskatchewan and have managed to improve my grades. For the 2 years i have attended, my GPA is a 3.8. I graduate in the summer of 2015.


Given a little background to my grades, I was wondering what are my chances of a medical school in States. I am not aiming for the highest tier med schools offered in States, but wouldn't want to settle for the lowest tier either (not being arrogant, just don't see the need to leave Canada for a below average school). Please let me know, if anyone has any honest opinions about my chances given that i continue my performance in 4 year as well, so I have 3 years of constant GPA (3.8). Thank you to people who took their time to read.


----------

